# My 2010 halloween display



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

This is my 2010 halloween display;


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool. I love the skull torches.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

WOW!!!! I really liked the skull torches too, did you make them?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

You have got some great scenes set up in this haunt - love all of your pieces, they are great, especially liked the hands on the dude hanging above the garage. Lighting is good, and the atmosphere is really getting there! Great work!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

great home haunt!
Love the cut of your video with that great gothic rock sound track!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Very cool. I love the skull torches.


Thank You.. They were a big hit last year..



Holcomb Haunter said:


> WOW!!!! I really liked the skull torches too, did you make them?


YES I did... I had some old tiki torches that I took apart and fitted into the skulls. Very easy prop build took about 15 mins to make each one. Happy that you like them.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Dixie said:


> You have got some great scenes set up in this haunt - love all of your pieces, they are great, especially liked the hands on the dude hanging above the garage. Lighting is good, and the atmosphere is really getting there! Great work!!


Thank you Dixie the red skull guys I made last year. The hands are plastic tubes that i heated and bent. After that I added hot glue with expanding foam. Alittle paint and you have some creepy hands 









Pic from 09'

10' was the first year for lighting along with Mr ScareSkull with the same hands. The woman down the street told me she had to drive home another way. Her kid did not want to go past the house at night..!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> great home haunt!
> Love the cut of your video with that great gothic rock sound track!


Thank you but I think YouTube will be removing the sound track soon. It's copyrighted so we will see.... LOL


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great haunt, love the torches,but especially your spider webs look awesome!! good lighting I can see why the kids were scared to drive there!!!!!!!!


----------



## zombie123 (May 19, 2011)

Nice collection of skulls you've got growing in your flower bed!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haunt!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!! love the skull torch and webs!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a really nice job Mark! The torches look awesome and you have some really cool props!


----------

